# I'm Too Scared To Canter!



## Beautiful Silence (Jan 8, 2015)

I've been riding for a year and today my instructor wanted me to canter. At first I thought she was kidding, but she wasn't. I got really nervous (I have never been nervous to do anything on a horse till now). I tried several times to try canter but I became more nervous and I don't know why I'm so scared. I have always wanted to canter because it look's so fun; but, when your up in the lime light its really scary. I'm having my last lesson in a week and I need to canter before I leave, Please help...:hide:


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Some people can't wait to canter. Others are fearful and don't want to try. Still others feel both emotions at once.

First, realize that there is no real demand that you must canter. This is a personal decision for you to make. You don't have to prove anything to anyone, except perhaps to yourself.

Cantering could help build you level of confidence in riding. It would also introduce you to a totally new feel. Once they canter, most people find the canter a much smoother movement than the trot. 

The most important thing for you to do is relax. The relaxation I am talking about is not a sloppy slouching but a lack of tension in your body. As you release tension from your muscles, your upper body expands and the bones of your spine stack naturally one above another. Your posture improves, which helps your balance. 

As you release tension from your muscles, your seat settles deeply into the saddle providing a feeling of great security. As you release tension from your muscles, your legs sink lower. They feel as though they would drop to the ground if they were not attached. Your legs no longer grab onto your horse's sides. They simply rest softly against the horse's sides as a result of gravity.

It is nearly impossible to fall off the horse when you sit like this. I often have my students take their feet out of the stirrups and release their hold on the reins. I have them move their legs and arms around in various ways as I lead their horse around at a walk. I even have them lean as far forward and as far backward as they can while doing this. Doing these things usually provides the rider a better realization of how secure they are on a horse's back.

I might, then, have the rider take back the reins and trot without stirrups. This, also, is a great confidence builder.

From your post, I assume that you are taking private lessons. In group lessons, the rider's horse often canters just because he sees the other horses canter. The rider soon finds he can canter whether he wants to or not. In a private lesson, you might ask the instructor to canter this horse first so you can see what it looks like. If you can, watch other lessons with this horse and see other riders canter it. Talk with them afterwards and ask how it felt.

If you still feel insecure, take the reins in one hand and hold the saddle with the other. I don't really like this approach, because holding on tightens the rider's muscles so they cannot follow the horse's movement as well. Still, some riders find being able to hold the saddle reassuring. This is easier if you are riding in a Western saddle with a horn.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

My daughter was deathly afraid to canter after being bucked off during a test ride on an unknown horse. I was also very afraid. We both learned how to canter first in 2-point position. It's much easier and less frightening. If you've practiced lots of trotting in 2-point so you're very balanced and comfy, maybe you can try cantering in this position also. All you need to do is a couple strides and then you can stop. Each time you try again, increase the number of strides before you drop back down into a trot. No one says you have to canter and canter and canter. Start slow and build up.

If you only have one more lesson and then you'll never have another one, I wouldn't worry about cantering. Wait until you have the time to do it properly, without too much fear and with a feeling of security.

I didn't learn to canter comfortably until 15 months after starting, and I ride 4x a week!


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I will also add that at the school where I take lessons, all the new riders are told to grab the saddle blanket and lean waaaay back. The horse canters around a small riding ring and stops when it comes to the butt of the last horse in line. It's very non-threatening and fool proof. Once the riders become used to the feel of it, they slowly learn to not lean as far back and they eventually learn to hold the reins without using the saddle blanket as a crutch. I held onto that dang saddle blanket for MONTHS until I felt secure enough to let go. No shame in that.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

here's one thought that might help; if your instructor is asking you now, she/he must think you are now capable enough to do it. that should boost your self confidance.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

The two point is a neat trick.

I will add- if you are on the lunge if you have a nice slow pony (which helps for the first time) the instructor could maybe run around on a circle with you for a few laps just to have someone right there may help.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

Actually, though it seems scary now but once you start cantering it becomes way more fun than trotting. Although I cannot relate too much to you situation (I was raring to start cantering the minute I saw another rider do it, have I also mentioned that I'm reckless?LOL) but you have to trust your instructor and your horse. Try forget about the other things and focus on the joy of riding and being one with your horse, this always calms me down. It would DEFINETLY give your confidence a boost, and try to forget that there is such thing as falling off! Remember, cantering is a smooth gait that is nice and easy to sit- like a rocking horse!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

It can be smooth lol.

OP have you fallen off yet?

Maybe that's the issue. People get SOOO worked up about falling, then it happens and they say "oh that wasn't so bad".

Yes, falling can be dangerous but 99% of falls are nothing they're made out to be. (Do learn to fall properly)

If you're afraid of the horse running off have your instructor practice "worst case techniques" including stopping and bailing (aka the emergency dismount)


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

One rein stops are your friends.

Just remember YOU are in control of the horse. If you start feeling outta control, you think you're goibgn to fast or are just not comfortable wit it then YOU have the power to stop it.


----------



## Beautiful Silence (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks guys, this has really helped me so much <3 also one thing (if you don't mind me asking) the horse I ride is really lazy and I can barely even get him trotting for more than two times around the perimeter of the arena, so getting him to canter is gonna be hard. When I tried cantering I leaned forward and grabbed the mane which made me lose steerage. I have a video on my youtube channel of the experience: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DNPYizf8VQ


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

From what I see it looks like you're going to get a comfy canter!

That horse needs to be on a lunge with a trainer cueing at this point. You can't know how to get a gait when you can't get the lower gaits and you don't know what the gait is. Let the trainer cue the gait (not by running in front of the horse..yikes, on a lunge with a whip, if she wants to run with you fine but the way in the video scares me) The trainer can cue the gait and you can work on feeling the gait. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## LoftyCastle (Jan 12, 2014)

Cantering should be a fun thing for you and i get nervous cantering at times because my horse loves to put about 5 bucks in on each lead before hes learns it's going to be harder work doing both haha. When i was learning to sit securely in the canter i found it easier to only canter down straights not around corners. I'd also only canter for a few strides then would go back to the trot until i felt calm enough to try again. It's a lot easier cantering when you have a horse that is not terribly lazy to transition with as i see people often lose their stability when they try and get their horses to canter. Good luck!


----------



## Beautiful Silence (Jan 8, 2015)

*I can try lunge*

I can try asking to lunge (but the horse I ride hates the lunge so a whip might be useful, I think) the only problem I have is I lean forward and grab the mane which pivots me forward and prevents me from steering and giving the leg aids. Any advice for that?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful Silence said:


> Thanks guys, this has really helped me so much <3 also one thing (if you don't mind me asking) the horse I ride is really lazy and I can barely even get him trotting for more than two times around the perimeter of the arena, so getting him to canter is gonna be hard. When I tried cantering I leaned forward and grabbed the mane which made me lose steerage. I have a video on my youtube channel of the experience: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DNPYizf8VQ


Is the horse in the video the horse you normally ride? I certainly wouldn't bother trying to canter him unless I could get a good trot. I would describe this horse more as indifferent than lazy. He seems willing to put up with a two young women playing around with him but has no real idea that they want him to specifically do anything. He is begin careful with you because you are unbalanced, and he doesn't wish you to fall off. This is nice from the point of safety, but can be a bit frustrating for all involved. How does he respond to other riders? 

A horse like this will often respond quite differently to a rider who projects more authority. I'm not talking about roughness. What I mean is more the posture of a confident leader that provides the horse direction through clear communication. 

You might get a very different response from this horse if you would work more on your posture and balance. If you work on this at a walk, you might be able to get a better trot. But it might be easier to do this on another horse since this horse seems to have learned to ignore what you are doing while on its back.

Have you had an opportunity to ride any other horses?


----------



## Beautiful Silence (Jan 8, 2015)

*I can try the canter.*

Unfortunately this horse is the only one I can ride. The one mare has been brought back into work and her other gelding is green broke. I can try to do some techniques at the walk to get well balanced and might even request the GP saddle (cause I ride with a dressage saddle) and the horse is really good with his rider (my instructor) but she's been riding since she was 3... But I will def try to canter. My mother wants to buy me a horse for my birthday and I want to be able to canter before then. I'm moving cities soon to and I will be taking lessons before I get the horse in march


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You are thisclose to cantering. 
Don't hold the mane, when in posting trot, sit & push your seat down & forward. It may be easier to do while entering a corner so you canter out.
I agree, only do a few strides. Plan ahead as to where you will stop & stop there. A lazy horse will be more willing to stop.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Beautiful Silence said:


> Unfortunately this horse is the only one I can ride. The one mare has been brought back into work and her other gelding is green broke. I can try to do some techniques at the walk to get well balanced and might even request the GP saddle (cause I ride with a dressage saddle) and the horse is really good with his rider (my instructor) but she's been riding since she was 3... But I will def try to canter. My mother wants to buy me a horse for my birthday and I want to be able to canter before then. I'm moving cities soon to and I will be taking lessons before I get the horse in march


OK, let’s see what we can accomplish with this horse. This post will be long, but I want to help you.

The dressage saddle will better suit our purpose. Be sure to adjust the stirrup straps so the stirrups hang near your ankles when your legs are relaxed and your feet are out of the stirrups. It may help to have someone on the ground giving you these instructions, observing both you and the horse, and providing you feedback.

First, imagine yourself standing upright with feet apart and knees slightly bent. A horse just happens to be between them. This is the position you will want in the saddle.

As you sit on the horse, position your seat in the center of the saddle. Think about your balance. If your horse disappeared, you would want to land on your feet, not on your seat or face. Position your pelvis in a vertical position, leaning neither forward nor backward. Release any tension in the muscles of your torso so they can expand. As they expand, you should feel your torso “growing” as the bones of your spine stack one above the other forming natural shock-absorbing curves. Keep your chin up and look some distance ahead. It may help to think of yourself as a marionette with someone pulling the string attached to your head. Remember, this position comes from releasing your muscles, not tightening them.

Release any tension in the muscles around your pelvis including those throughout your crotch. Release any tension in your legs, ankles, feet, and toes. You should feel your hips widen and drop. Your legs should feel as though they would drop to the ground if not attached. Your seat should settle deeply into the saddle. Your legs should wrap around your horse’s body due to the effect of gravity. They should adhere to your horse’s sides with no effort on your part. The stirrups will stop the downward motion of the balls of your feet, but gravity should pull your heels lower – again, with not effort on your part.

Roll your shoulders – or even your whole arms – up, back, down, forward, up several times. Stop in the up position. Then, simply let your shoulder srelax downward with your upper arms hanging along your sides.

Adjust your forearms so you create a direct line to your horse’s mouth. Imagine that, if your forearms were long enough, you could hold the bit in your hands and not need reins. Breathe deeply using your diaphragm rather than your upper chest. Imagine energy flowing upward and forward from your core through your sternum.

Now, give a slight squeeze and release of your legs as you ask your horse to walk. Allow your hands to follow the motion of your horse’s head as it moves to keep balance. Let the horse draw your hands forward as your shoulders pivot and the angle between your upper and lower arms increases. As the horse’s head comes back again, the weight of your elbows should bring them back beneath your shoulders. It may help to imagine a small bungee cord attached to each elbow. The cord stretches as your hands are pulled forward and contracts as the horse provides slack in the reins. Let this happen, don’t force it.

Feel your legs sway side to side as the horse swings its body to make room for its forward stepping hind legs. Feel your seat bones independently drop, slide forward, and rise with the movement of your horse’s back. Feel your hips move with your horse’s hind legs as though they were attached. Many riders become excited when they feel this subtle association of their body with that of their horse for the first time. As you enjoy this feel, so will your horse. Riders often unconsciously inhibit the movements of their horse. As you move with your horse, you may feel its movements become softer and smoother even as he begins to move more freely.

As the horse becomes accustomed to the sympathetic movement of your two bodies, you can begin to effect its movement by changing your own. Try allowing your seat bones to slide forward just a little further than the horse is taking them. Ideally, the horse will take his hips forward just a little more to match the movement of your seat bones and his strides will become longer. If he does not do this within a couple of strides, go back to simply following his movements for a while before trying this again. If he does match your movements, begin to simply follow his. You want your horse to do the work, your conscious movements are only used as cues to change his.

In a similar way, you should be able to get your horse to shorten his steps. Simply inhibit the movements of your seat bones. I don’t think you will have any trouble stopping this horse by simply stopping all movement in your body.

After practicing this sympathetic movement for some time, you might try a trot. Before asking for a trot, however, try to increase the horse’s energy. If you are not familiar with the story of “The Little Engine That Could”, look it up on the internet to get an idea of what I advise next.

As you walk with your horse, begin to build energy by thinking or even saying: “I think I can. I think I can. I think I can.” Do not ask for a trot yet, simply build energy. This is like increasing steam pressure in a boiler before opening the valves completely. 

Once you feel the pressure has increased sufficiently, open the valves. Ask for a trot with a quick squeeze and release of your legs as you say, “Trot.” Be sure to keep your balance. If you are sitting as I advised, this should not be a problem. Your seat should be very stable. At the same time, your relaxed muscles will be free to quickly respond and make any subtle changes necessary to maintain balance without depending on the reins for support. If you jerk on the reins when the horse begins to trot, you are punishing him for doing what you asked.

As in the walk, let your stable, relaxed, balanced body follow your horse’s movements. Doing so should keep him trotting. Tightening your muscles would inhibit his movement. If you feel the horse’s trot flagging, re-cue using the same method as you did to get the trot. Remain relaxed.

Once you have establish a good trot, you have a much better chance of getting a smooth transition to a canter. Be patient. Taking time to build a good foundation will pay off in the long run. Rushing foundation work to begin work on the superstructure usually results in having to work with greater and greater effort with poor results.


----------



## PalominoPrincessx (Jun 2, 2014)

That horse reminds me of nearly EVERY SINGLE horse owned by my stables, no joke! But trust me you CAN get them moving!
Do not lean forwards before cantering, sit back in sitting trot and KICK!! Not little girly kicks but clamp your legs down HARD on that horse- then again don't go flapping around like a chicken!:shock:
Use your VOICE.
It took me a while before I realise that the horses listened to my voice! But they do. Of course not a squeaky little "Canter on" like I used to do, but growl or deepen your voice. My favourite is "Get up!" Don't know why but I don't like growling like my friends also clucking helps

If you do manage to get him into canter KEEP KICKING!! Don't stop just because he's cantering, he WILL stop. If he slows down a good kick and a loud "Get up!" would probably be in order

I doubt that a horse like him would be bothered to buck! Too much effort!! You will have to strengthen your leg aids and don't let that horse get away with being lazy:lol: 

Best of luck!!!!

As a side note, by your last lesson do mean that you are stopping horse riding for good, or?


----------



## Chicalia (Nov 5, 2013)

I think she's moving so she won't be able to continue lessons at her current barn...and maybe it would be awhile before she was able to find a new barn.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Beautiful Silence said:


> I can try asking to lunge (but the horse I ride hates the lunge so a whip might be useful, I think) the only problem I have is I lean forward and grab the mane which pivots me forward and prevents me from steering and giving the leg aids. Any advice for that?


Lunging 

Also a grab strap on the saddle may be useful so you can lean back/sit properly and still hold on. If you're going to lean forward go in two point.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's my 2 cents....don't hate me. 

In order to have the foundation to get into a canter you really need to be concrete in your seat. 

you can work on a 2 point at yogiwick said or get the post down. What I am seeing is you are working so hard on kicking him up into a trot that you are losing your center and your seat just goes away.

Maybe some small spurs or a dressage whip can help you to get his impulsion going and KEEP it going so you can concentrate on getting your position down pat.

Some stirrupless work in a round pen or on a lunge could help to. Then you can work on your position and not have to worry about steering too much and him running all willy nilly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

TXhorseman said:


> OK, let’s see what we can accomplish with this horse. This post will be long, but I want to help you.
> 
> The dressage saddle will better suit our purpose. Be sure to adjust the stirrup straps so the stirrups hang near your ankles when your legs are relaxed and your feet are out of the stirrups. It may help to have someone on the ground giving you these instructions, observing both you and the horse, and providing you feedback.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought of writing a book?

This post needs to be a sticky!

You are very good at writing things in a very simple easy to understand way that still grips the reader!


----------



## Rebelwithacause (Aug 7, 2013)

I agree with TXhorseman. 

The first time I cantered, or what I *thought* was cantering, was really a running walk (gaited horse) at a very fast pace. It was difficult for me to ride and I panicked, locked up and squeezed my legs/abs/arms/ you name it for dear life. What was the result? My foot came out of the stirrup and I lost my balance (all while yelling and jerking on the reign ). This was in front of a group of people, and I became afraid to really let loose and canter after that. My trainer worked with me on the same things TXhorseman said: relax, feel your muscles, and you'd be surprised how many people find riding in a canter much more comfortable than the trot.

Also, one thing that helped me just understand balance a lot more was bareback riding. I felt very connected with the horse and understood more the mechanics of our two bodies working together and communicating with each other. You may want to try that if you haven't already, it's a good foundational piece of the puzzle that helped me A LOT!


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> Have you ever thought of writing a book?
> 
> This post needs to be a sticky!
> 
> You are very good at writing things in a very simple easy to understand way that still grips the reader!


Thank you for your kind comments, Yogiwick. I don't know if I'm supposed to mention it in the forum and I don't want to break any rules, but since you asked, I should be able to reply. The moderators may remove my reply if they feel it inappropriate.

I have written one book called "Quiet Riding" which is available in both paperback and electronic format through various sources. I'm getting close to finishing another, but I keep thinking of more information and illustrations I want to include. It's so hard to decide what to include while maintaining good flow and not being too repetitive.


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

Rebelwithacause said:


> I agree with TXhorseman.
> 
> The first time I cantered, or what I *thought* was cantering, was really a running walk (gaited horse) at a very fast pace. It was difficult for me to ride and I panicked, locked up and squeezed my legs/abs/arms/ you name it for dear life. What was the result? My foot came out of the stirrup and I lost my balance (all while yelling and jerking on the reign ). This was in front of a group of people, and I became afraid to really let loose and canter after that. My trainer worked with me on the same things TXhorseman said: relax, feel your muscles, and you'd be surprised how many people find riding in a canter much more comfortable than the trot.
> 
> Also, one thing that helped me just understand balance a lot more was bareback riding. I felt very connected with the horse and understood more the mechanics of our two bodies working together and communicating with each other. You may want to try that if you haven't already, it's a good foundational piece of the puzzle that helped me A LOT!


I definitely second bareback riding. There's no closer way to feel those muscles connect or your seat bones doing what they do, or the way the horse moves. I still have trouble figuring out how powerful my movements are even through a saddle but I guess they surely can feel it!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope I don't offend you or scare you, I have your best interest in mind here. Please try to hear me out  

If your mount will not listen to you at a w-t transition, you can not expect it to listen to you at a trot-canter or walk-canter transition. In my personal opinion, you need to spend more time on becoming an authoritative rider with steady hands before you try to canter. It is VERY important to be in control of where your horse is heading, especially in an arena like that where he could easily decide he wanted to go back to the barn or go exploring. What I am seeing is that while you can get him to trot, you lose your control as soon as he transitions, because you're throwing your body forward when you ask him to move forward.This entirely changes your center of balance and you are falling forward losing contact with his mouth- which allows him to basically do whatever he pleases and stop trotting or come back to the middle of the arena. What I think you need is a few stirrupless lessons,as well as lunge lessons. I was petrified of cantering as well after learning to ride with almost no instruction, and I froze up to the point of bouncing terribly in the saddle and feeling out of control. I'd been riding for 2 years before I finally got to have lessons, and I remember bawling my eyes out before cantering a lesson horse for the first time.  but my instructor put me on a lunge line, and there I remained until I could transition from a trot to canter, then back down, without use of my hands whatsoever, then I started learning to take up the reins and give my horse direction while cantering. This needs to be done with you at a trot, until you can ride with soft contact at a consistent trot and guide him through circles. THEN, it will be time to canter. Lunge lessons may sound babyish to you after you've been riding alone for a while, but believe me they're WONDERFUL. I've been riding for quite some time and can w-t-c just fine, but I'm currently looking for some lunge lessons merely because it is a great way to work on individual parts of your riding (personally, I have picked up a habit of pinching with my knees when I start getting tired) without worrying about guiding your horse. 

Your instructor worries me with the way she just jumped in front of the horse like that, but I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt and assume she just wasn't thinking for a moment. Talk to her about lunge lessons. I don't think you need a whip or spurs- those are for refinement NOT 'go' buttons, and if your instructor can get motivation out of the horse, so can you! You just need to get on with the mentality of "I am in charge and we are doing things this way", and follow through with your cues without nagging him.

You can do this! I know it sounds disappointing but if you learn to canter after establishing a strong trot, it will be a heck of a lot easier for you.


----------



## Beautiful Silence (Jan 8, 2015)

*Thanks guys!*

I will def try all the techniques listed above  yeah, the only reason I'm not gonna be having lessons there anymore is cause I'm moving cities. I have found a nice stable with horses that have been schooled for lessons so it will def make things easier but I wont give up! I can record a video again and show you guys how I have improved. If you watched my earlier videos you can see I could barely trot two steps on this horse  now I can trot full circles, that was after I got used to his trot. 

The horse is named Buddy
16.2 TB gelding
14 yo
Ex race horse


----------

